# The Pen Is Mightier Than The Sword



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jul 3, 2008)

Unless you can sneak up on the bugger from behind and clobber 'em over the melon with this...







I got a special request from a friend who gave me specific instructions that he would like anything EXCEPT a pen (or pencil) or anything that makes scribbles on paper.  He also gave me a nice big hunk of straight grain redwood

Considering my friend's profession (professional roofer) and his hobbies (shooting his AK and Desert Eagle), I decided a billy club would be appropriate.  When making pens, I also take into consideration the recipient's ability to write legible alphabetic shapes.

The hilt is made from segmented redwood and oak and although what you see isn't what I originally had in mind... it still worked.






While the business end is herring bone cut redwood segments with some nice dimpls that will definitely leave a pattern in the recipient's skull.






The two parts were turned separately and are connected with a 4" steel screw dowel epoxied in place through the hilt so that none of the glue joints break while in the heat of battle.

18" of woody luv






I'll present this little noggin nocker to him next Thursday when I'm back out at the job site...  I'm quite sure he will love it!


----------



## VisExp (Jul 4, 2008)

Vince, the billy club looks awesome.  I especially like the segmented herringbone pattern!

I have to say though, you have scary friends   Make sure you keep on his good side!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 4, 2008)

That has to be the fanciest bonker....ever. May he blissfully smash many skulls with it.


----------



## smoky10 (Jul 4, 2008)

That's an absolutely beautiful club but I can't imagine why a roofer needs one. [?]


----------



## gketell (Jul 4, 2008)

It is gorgeous.  But to me it looks like you are holding the business end.  Why smack a noggin' with the light end if you have a heavy end?  [}] 

GK


----------



## KenV (Jul 4, 2008)

Up here we call those a "priest".  We use them to give the last rites to the salmon when we yard them into the boat.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys!  gketell:  It balances perfectly right at the oak collar so I suppose you could grab whichever end is convenient at the time[}]
smoky10:  He gave me a switchblade for Chrismas calling it an "executive letter opener" since he couldn't find a reason as to why an architect would possess one!


----------



## Jarheaded (Jul 4, 2008)

I like this guy already and have never even met him. Nice billy club by the way, may it only be used when desperatly needed(or for fun). Before I read what it was, we were guessing and you should hear some of the ideas that were being voiced.[:I]


----------



## louisbry (Jul 6, 2008)

You did a great job with the segmenting and turning.  I'd be afraid to use it on a hard melon for fear it would dent.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jul 6, 2008)

louisbry:  Very true. Being redwood, it would not stand up to any sort of use or abuse.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope you dont work for this guy.  If so, wear a hardhat and stay on his good side .  Nice job with the prep and turning.  I have a flashlight like that at work.  If I go to daylight hours, I'll have to consider trying one of these babies!  Nice job!


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, Phil got his noggin knocker last Thursday and here are the pictures... 


Happy roofer






Who gets it first?






Close Inspection






Then the kids got hold of it... 


Consultant giving the architect a piece of his mind 






Architect telling the consultant who's boss


----------



## TBone (Jul 16, 2008)

An AK, a Desert Eagle and a billy club.  Sounds like a good man.  

Beautiful work


----------



## Boomer (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice club. That will do the trick on anybody that don't like pen turning. haha


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 20, 2008)

Vince_Hoffmann said:


> I'll present this little noggin nocker to him next Thursday when I'm back out at the job site...  I'm quite sure he will love it!




You better be glad he liked it. 'Cause if not, you'd better be able to run like h3ll!


----------

